# 88 F150 budget alternator upgrade



## hummertech (Jan 14, 2007)

My truck came with a 60amp 2nd generation alternator. With a lot of accessories on the light dim and volt gauge goes down. 150-200 amp alternators for this truck are $200-$300 dollars because of the strange case ( bolts are at 2 o'clock and 6 o'clock), and the 2nd gen have that 3 wire charging plug that catches fire. Luckily the 4.9l have 2 alternator provisions, the small frame (factory) and a large frame with 12 and 6 o'clock mounting. I picked up a 3rd gen large frame alternator from the local junk yard for $40. Came off a 1994 Taurus 3.8l, rating 130amp. It fits in the second hole location with no cutting. even used the same belt. The pictures are not that good. I had to re clock the housing on the new alternator so the plugs were in the right place. The regulator plug is the same for the old and the new alternators. Wiring was easy, plug in the regulator, cut the 3 wire factory charging plug, put rings on the 2 fat black wires, attach the 3rd gen stator plug to the wire/black wire and plug it in. I will be adding a 4 gauge wire from the charging stud directly to the battery in the future but i did not have a fuse, and it need to be fused.


----------



## hummertech (Jan 14, 2007)

better pictures to come. also dual underhood batterys and a third in the back.


----------



## MickiRig1 (Dec 5, 2003)

I told someone one time they need to reclock the alternator and they told me I was nuts! Congrat's what you did is the gist of my screen name.
_MickiRig1 : A McGyver type person, tape is my friend, Washers are close to me, Can ya weld it?, a Fabractor, Customizer, He can make it better, 
Tends to use Unconventional Methods or Materials ---> BUT IT WORKS 
^^ Man is after all a tool maker^^_

The 3.8's a great engine,I have 2 and they go through a qt of oil every 3,000 miles. That's when I know it's time to change the oil and filter.
Both of them had 130 amp alternators, never had a power issue.


----------



## G.M.Landscaping (Nov 24, 2005)

hummertech;467509 said:


> better pictures to come. also dual underhood batterys and a third in the back.


Where's the new pics?


----------



## hummertech (Jan 14, 2007)

sorry, did not get a chance to take new pictures. i did finish installing the battery in the tool box. i will have new pictures of the alt install and the battery in the next day or two.


----------



## MickiRig1 (Dec 5, 2003)

You did run the same size ground cable back to the engine compartment right? Tie down the battery box good too. Sliding around the tool box will shorten the life of the battery.
Make sure all your ground wires are clean and protected with dielectric grease, the added amps can cause strange things to systems with bad grounds.Enjoy your new amp flow, the smile is hard to lose at the end of a long night.


----------



## hummertech (Jan 14, 2007)

here are the pictures i have been promising. all the wiring for the battery in the tool box is 2g. the ground runs right to the frame. i will be adding another ground from the frame to the engine this week. the tool box battery is only live when the key is on, that is what the gm relay in the pictures is for. that way if something is left on it will only drain the battery under the hood, not the one in the box. the original 60amp alt mounts at 2 and 6 the new 130 amp taurus alt mounts at 12 and 6. no drilling, only spliced 1 wire, and used the original belt.


----------



## G.M.Landscaping (Nov 24, 2005)

Wondering if this alt. would work on my V8 302. You have the straight 6 right?


----------



## hummertech (Jan 14, 2007)

mine is a L6. the 302 has different mounting. more info can be found at the site:
http://www.oldengine.org/unfaq/3ag/3ag.htm


----------



## Dissociative (Feb 28, 2007)

i know this thread is old but does ANYONE have any idea what GM part number he used...

i want to do that trick to isolate a spare battery....whats the 100% duty solenoid?? We cant just use a plow one correct?...those are not 100% duty i bet.


----------



## MickiRig1 (Dec 5, 2003)

Take the picture to NAPA one of the counter guys should know.


----------



## Dissociative (Feb 28, 2007)

LOL.....thats a good one!!!...

now seriously......anyone know of a cheap 100% duty 200amp solenoid like that?


----------



## affekonig (Aug 5, 2008)

For the V*s, you can get a 120amp alt for a mid 90s Explorer and it'll bolt right in without making a signle change. I've been doing it to my Fords for a few years and that alone has solved all of my charging problems with no need for a second battery.


----------



## forbidden (Dec 22, 2010)

You need a fuse on the line heading to that relay as well. The one in the back is great, don't forget the front though. Mount those breakers down as well, those types of breakers have a habit of moving and the terminals can ground out very easy.


----------

